# price of douglas fir vs pine and cedar?



## ole (Apr 24, 2011)

Which product is the most expensive?
Douglas fir
Cedar
Pine


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Depends on where you live.....

...and what grade lumber you're looking at.

Select #1 pine is more expensive than #4.

Doug Fir is cheaper on the West Coast than here in New England.....

....and there's Home Depot Doug Fir and CVG (Clear Vertical Grain) Doug Fir...


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What he said......but generally, pricing would be cedar highest, next is fir, last is pine. There are always grades of each that affect the pricing.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Go to the local lumberyard and ask them.
Is this just a question of curiousity or do you have a project planned?
Sometimes the project will determine the wood species. Sometimes it's the budget.
Ron


----------

